# Chicago to San Francisco



## caravanman (May 28, 2004)

Hi Folks, I had intended to do an on-line trip report, but it has not quite worked out..I am now putting my trip on: Edwin Online I have tried to make a link, so I will have to see if it works.. Any comments most welcome..I had a great time! Ed. B)

P.S. OH OHH...I have just read a piece on this site saying you are not keen on

external web sites, I am unable to copy the text to this site, but will understand if you feel that my "link" is unsuitable! Ed.


----------



## AlanB (May 28, 2004)

Ed,

The link to your report works just fine. And yes this type of link is allowed.

Personally I can't wait for you to finish posting the rest of the report. So far it's been great.  Especially since it's interesting to hear your comparisons to British Rail.


----------



## coachseats (May 28, 2004)

I also enjoyed your pictures and think that your trip report is very well written so far! Be sure to let us know how the rest of your trip went. I just got back from a month long rail pass trip and am working on updating my website with pictures and trip reports but it sure takes a lot of time if you want to do it justice.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi folks, I have just finished off my original piece, its taken me just over 12 months to get around to finishing it.

On the plus side, I enjoyed my 1st. Amtrak experience so much that I have been back to America, and used Amtrak no less than 3 more times in the last year...shame foreigners cant join the frequent users club.

I hope this link is acceptable (and works!)

please click this link B)


----------



## AlanB (Jun 4, 2005)

caravanman said:


> Hi folks, I have just finished off my original piece, its taken me just over 12 months to get around to finishing it.On the plus side, I enjoyed my 1st. Amtrak experience so much that I have been back to America, and used Amtrak no less than 3 more times in the last year...shame foreigners cant join the frequent users club.
> 
> I hope this link is acceptable (and works!)
> 
> please click this link B)


Ed the link is acceptable, we don't mine links to stories like that. And the link does work perfectly as I've tested it.

Haven't had time to read the story yet, but I will later.


----------

